# Audi R8 V10 "Sepang Blue" -Gleammachine



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Thank you for taking time to view another thread- 
Here we have an Audi R8 V10 in the stunning Sepang blue.

A recent purchase by my customer and booked in for a paint correctional detail over 4 days.

*Please note carbon side blades untouched, as they are due to be replaced*

Starting of in the usual fashion with the alloys, centre caps removed for a thorough clean.










Vehicle given a warm citrus pre-wash to remove any soiling.










Trim etc.. cleaned using soft brushes.



















Washed using safe practices, rinsed, de-contaminated, and finally rinsed again.










Paintwork then masked and covered up, and 1st stage of correction carried out using the Rupes DA, M101 & MF/Sheepskin pads.










The paintwork wouldn't be classed as horrendous, but certainly benefitting from the corrective procedure to remove random scratches/swirls, which were generally consistent all over and robbing the finish of its full potential.



















A few before and afters, prior to refinement (stage 2).



























































































Rear lenses polished using the rotary and IP3.02 on a polishing pad, then refined.



















Stage 2- Paintwork refined using a finishing pad and M205.



















Any polishing oils removed using Gyeon Prep, leaving a perfect base for an initial layer of AF Tough Coat sealant.










Engine bay cleaned and sealed using Britemax AIO, followed by a coat of Werkstat Jett.










Rubbers and plastics nourished with AF Revive.



















Door shuts and lights/trim polished and sealed.










Alloys/calipers sealed using Insulator wax.










Wheel centres cleaned and protected.










Final layer of Britemax Vantage applied and left for an hour before removal.










***Glass cleaned and sealed with Gtechniq G4
***Hard plastics sealed with Nanolex Trim.
***Britework polished and sealed using Britemax metal twins.
***Final wipedown with Werkstat Glos.

*Results.*



























































































Thanks for looking, comments welcomed and appreciated.

Daily updates can be found on my Twitter page and also www.facebook.com/Gleammachine/Essex


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Great work Rob and lovely finish :thumb:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Excellent as always rob


----------



## AGRE (Sep 25, 2008)

Awesome work :buffer: Results look amazing :thumb:


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

brilliant work indeed


----------



## Benjy0503 (Nov 30, 2010)

Once again my favourite detailer pulls it out of the bag. Rob a huge thank you for the 4 days of hard graft on my p&j. I said I wanted this car to look better than new and considering he is 18 months old it was a lot to ask of you, BUT once again you amaze me with your talent, professionalism and excellence. The attention to detail is outstanding. I am just afraid now to drive him as I dont want any marks on my brand new amazing looking super car. Thanks again mate and I'll speak to you soon. H:thumb:


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Fantastic result!


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Simply superb Rob. One of my favourite combos for the R8, Blue V10. Really brought the best out in that colour. 

Stunning work!


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

Looks REALLY nice, :thumb: no wonder "Benjy" is happy with his P&J,  why is the carbon being changed if I might ask?? is it because nothing matches or is there a problem with it??


----------



## gargreen7 (Apr 12, 2009)

great work. I love these cars


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Cracking motor, and great work :thumb:


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Stunning finish the paintwork looks cracking in the sunshine.

Wheels looks super clean too.

Great write up thanks for posting.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great work:thumb:


----------



## fitz (Jul 25, 2009)

Absolutely stunning! Fantastic work!


----------



## Benjy0503 (Nov 30, 2010)

ianrobbo1 said:


> Looks REALLY nice, :thumb: no wonder "Benjy" is happy with his P&J,  why is the carbon being changed if I might ask?? is it because nothing matches or is there a problem with it??


Hi, changing them as that are not proper OEM carbon blades on it at the mo, but have a nice new set to replace them.


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Great job on a great car mate ! Congrats .


----------



## StamGreek (Oct 11, 2012)

what a car...what a colour....fantastic work


----------



## Clyde (Feb 15, 2012)

Lovely - sepang blue is an awesome colour!


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Very nice, not seen one of these before.

Like the pad with the elastic you used to polish engine, where did you get it?


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Nice work, car looks awesome:argie:.


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

:argie::argie::argie: and :argie:

Stunning colour and car ....another excellent turn around

WANTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT:lol:


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Stunning job.


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

Passionate and inspiring work a stunning example of how detailing should be, simply outstanding.

Many Thanks, John THt.


----------



## fotismt (Nov 13, 2012)

Great job on such a Beutiful car!!


----------



## StuartyD (Dec 20, 2012)

That's stunning, great work :thumb:


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

Top stuff that:thumb: what a motor


----------



## Strongey (Apr 16, 2013)

Superb work pal :thumb: and what a gorgeous colour!!


----------



## hibberd (Jul 5, 2006)

Just bought an A4 cabrio in that colour, its a stunning colour. Superb Piece Of Work On A Dream Car. Congratulations On Such a Good job..beautiful


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Stunning work as always Rob, the gloss coming from that paint is incredible! Never thought I'd see you with anything other than the Metabo too, times are changing! 

Nice to see a happy customer too! 

Thanks again, Jon

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## unique detail (Jan 26, 2012)

great work as usual Rob very crisp:thumb:


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Top job as usual Rob, great words from your client too 

Baz


----------



## 204driver (Aug 27, 2008)

Fantastic finish mate, I was lucky to get a quick look at this when it was half done. Looks stunning now its finished! :thumb:


----------



## Buddrow (Feb 20, 2012)

nice wheels


----------



## scotty86 (Mar 18, 2012)

Just awesome


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Very nice indeed


----------



## Mumbles (Nov 7, 2011)

Great work and such a beautiful colour too.

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Thanks for all the comments and kind words guys, special thanks to Benjy0503 for parting with his P & J for 4 days whilst I worked on it.



Kiashuma said:


> Very nice, not seen one of these before.
> 
> Like the pad with the elastic you used to polish engine, where did you get it?


Thanks, the MF pad is from www.i4detailing.co.uk the elastic can be flipped so both sides are usable, and are very reasonably priced


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job there mate, love the colour :thumb:


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

Awesome work, cracking finish:thumb:


----------



## twitchDC5 (Mar 4, 2012)

great work, stunning car!


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Top notch as usual Rob, looks lovely mate.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Perfection Detailing said:


> Top notch as usual Rob, looks lovely mate.


Thanks Neil, see you in a couple of weeks.:thumb:


----------



## rls (Apr 17, 2013)

Top class job and a dream machine


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Nice work Rob, and great to read yours write ups again


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

Beautiful car in the best colour, great work :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Inspiring work as always Rob.


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Gleammachine said:


> Thanks Neil, see you in a couple of weeks.:thumb:


Yes mate, have got a rather loud looking Mclaren in on the Monday that week as well 

Rob from G-techniq is going to pop in and say hello as well; as his unit is just 200 yards down the road from my unit now.


----------



## nick7 (Apr 14, 2011)

Great Work. it looks awesome and has a great finish.


----------

